# Log of possible purchases- critique wanted!



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello guys, I'm still on the search for a small hack. It's surprisingly hard to find one for the price range I have in mind: there are big thoroughbreds galore, but anything under 15.2hh is usually more pricey. The last little mare slipped out of my fingers too quickly- owner says if current buyer falls through she'll contact me, but i'm not optimistic as they sell so fast around here! Anyway, below are three horses I am considering at the moment.

First, big heavy TB is mostly out of curiosity as he's got such a big body, and little legs. He looks like a QH to me- keep in mind we don't really have them so much here in NZ. He's 15.2hh. 

Second is the bay, very light looking standard bred, three years old, but ridiculously leggy, so he looks so much younger! He's 14.1hh, so the kind of height I was looking for. I am worried about those legs though. At his age with his lack of maturity I would have to wait a bit to ride him, imo. 

Third is grey TB mare. Owner says 15.3hh, but she looks more like 15.1hh to me. She's had more schooling then the other two, and she looks to be a nice type. Holds her weight nicely for a TB too. 

Sorry for the lack of good photots for critique but please pick out flaws you CAN see. I'm also looking at another SB mare, but don't have any body pictures yet.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Bummer, the first one is so sad and so many flaws Although his 2nd picture he looks better. roach back,upright shoulde4r, his rf looks turned out, he looks to have a dropped LF pastern. the 3 yr old looks over at the knee, an just gawky looking and not good photos to critique. The gray doesnt have good photos either.

If that is what is in your area I would wait or not get a horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Out of the three, I like the standardbred the best. He's still not great, though.

The bay TB is just...no. Long, roached back. Just meh. His face says TB. His body says "train wreck."

The grey TB has serious hip issues. Not sure if it's a hunter's bump or what. The only other horse I've seen with a defined bump like that had a broken hip that hadn't healed properly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, I thought the first one looked like he had some serious issues going on, the roach was my first concern. I put him up there mainly to confirm I wasn't the only one who saw him as poorly put together. 

Do you guys think the little bay SB will grow into his legs a little bit? 

I was wondering about that bump Drafty. Thanks for calling my attention to it. 

There are so many horses in my 'area' but nothing small, for my price range. I have so many options which is why I set this thread up- to weed out all the immediate 'NO's


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

of the three, only the mare is worth further looking, say, more photos.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

huh? the mare has a bump? do you mean on top of her croup? I see that, and it's not great, but I didn't see it as really bad. am I missing soemthing?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tiny, like I said, the only horse I've known with a defined/sharp-looking bump like that mare has at the top of her croup had a broken hip that was never set. Not saying that's what is going on with that mare, but it is something that would definitely make me reconsider the horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

The 3rd horse probably needs some weight and muscle... 

Are there any pictures of her?


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

I just thought because of the way she's stepping, the tilt of her pelvis might make the bump look more prominent. I would say the grey needs more muscle, but not more weight. She looks fairly good weight wise, to me. I am going to see if I can get more pictures of her.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

falling said:


> I just thought because of the way she's stepping, the tilt of her pelvis might make the bump look more prominent. I would say the grey needs more muscle, but not more weight. She looks fairly good weight wise, to me. I am going to see if I can get more pictures of her.


Agree, my OTTB gelding sometimes looks like he has a super prominent bump like that when he needs muscle but is at a good weight (like now). He certainly has no hip issues and x-rays clean, and is a relatively well-conformed horse. Doesn't mean this mare COULDN'T have a hip issue, but I wouldn't rule her out because of it.

I would take a look at the mare.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks EliRose. Next we have another standardbred gelding, 14.3hh, and I gotta say, I think he's handsome. But is he back at the knee?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's a little bit over at the knee, but nothing to make me say "Run away!"

Honestly, I REALLY like him. He's a little light on bone for my taste, but I like 'em thick, so I'm probably a little prejudice when it comes to that (I own a draft cross, so just about everything looks light to me :lol: ).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the brown gelding is far the better put together, he does look slightly behind at the knee.
Keep looking you will find something. 
The first gelding has issues, but he looks 'cute' like he would have a good personality attitude.
the grey mare looks defeated . More pics of her with no rider and no leg wraps. I would not jump to a fx pelvis , without a better photo showing her entire top line, and she does appear thin to me.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Tinyliny nailed it. The only one I would look at is the grey.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Falling what part of NZ are you from?

I was there not too long ago and have some horsey contacts there.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Even out of the newest horse posted Elana? 

I'm in bay of plenty skyseternalangel  But I am happy to travel several hours around for the right kind of horse. Please note my budget is around $500 dollars (;


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I like the last gelding the best. He just looks so much better than the previous 3 other than a slightly long back.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that new horse, the dark bay, is pretty nice looking. if his personality is good , then you might have a winner.


----------



## rbaker0345 (Nov 2, 2014)

The first horse not only has a roach back but also has really really really really long, weak pasterns.

The youngster looks to be the one with the hip problem, unless its just the way he's standing. The second picture of him looks like his hip/stifle wants to turn out. If that's just the way he's standing and you're just looking for a nice riding horse then he might grow up to be nice. He looks a bit waspy waisted but it could just be that he's at the awkward giraffe stage of his growth. 

The grey, I would need to see a pic of her square. I don't really see a hip problem, it looks like she's taking some big steps through soft footing. 

Love the last one. He looks a bit long in the back and maybe a little sickle hocked, but the angle is weird. 

Heck, for $500, the only one I'd absolutely stay away from is the first one.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

I love the last one, too. Such a handsome boy, and I love the look of his feet. Thanks for all the critique guys. I have to add another SB, 14.2hh mare. I don't like her conformation as much, but the owner seems really keen for me to buy her. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing, but she got her all plaited up for pictures to send me. She looks like she has the typical standy head which I'm not so fussed on. Also attached is a head shot of the cute guy from before!

Sorry if I seem indecisive, I just really want to make a good, clean cut decision this time.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The last gelding (Post #11) is not bad at all. A bit long legged but not bad. He is a little light thru the cannons and a bit over at the knee (over at the knee in this case is mostly cosmetic).


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

So the cute bay is definitely not off the list. Any thoughts on the bay mare? She's a lot closer to me then the others.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The new mare isn't too horrible. I kinda like her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbaker0345 (Nov 2, 2014)

Its nice to see such pretty Standardbreds. We only see them on the track for the most part here in the States. They are built much differently than your average riding horse. The mare looks like she is a little ewe necked. Maybe her rider doesn't ask for flexion at the poll, but that is pretty much a training issue. She looks sweet.


----------



## rbaker0345 (Nov 2, 2014)

I like the gelding pasterns better, the mares pasterns look a little weak, but if you're not doing too much with her, that might not be a problem. I think you should pick the one that you enjoy riding the most.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

conformation wise, the gelding standy is better, IMO. he has better legs, and better coupling, which is important if the horse has a long back. that mare is cute, too, and not bad, so if she has a temperament of gold, she might be worth your time, too, but her back is longer, weaker and her fetlocks are a tiny bit dropped.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

She has a little bit more experience then the gelding, is closer, and she's also smaller. I ideally wanted a pony, and she's 14.2hh tops. I still really like the gelding but the mare is a little bit more realistic. I am going to go see her with my dad, and if we don't like her, look at the gelding as a more solid option. Would the mare hold up for low level jumping etc.? I don't have any definite plans but I'd like do dabble in eventing, show jumping, showing, dressage at some stage. Is she also solid enough for endurance rides? 

And I agree rbaker0345, we have some really pretty standy's in NZ! I don't understand the prejudice against them as they make fantastic allround horses. They're very typy in NZ though- largely bays and they all seem to have the nicest toplines....

Thank you guys for continuing to take the time to help me with this


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my understanding is that they are often pacers, so that might account for the prejudice against them here in the US.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I really like the standy gelding! Gosh I think he is adorable and I bet he'd jump quite nicely. He also doesn't seem that big in the picture..I know it's more comfortable to go see the mare but please check the gelding out too  he seems like a sweet boy. I like his confo. Haha, if I'd hadn't decided to buy the horse Aghata from my own buying thread, I'd want to buy him! 

Ah but.. the shipping to Estonia would be horrendous :lol:


----------



## rbaker0345 (Nov 2, 2014)

I went to a standardbred track with my 4-H club once and I fell absolutely in love with this SB stallion (bay, of course) Gorgeous head, topline and great personality. I think the prejudice here IS that they are known as pacers, but I don't think that they all pace and don't most of them have to be taught to pace with hobbles? They do compete in trotting races here too don't they? Its been a long time since I've been to the Meadowlands so I can't remember. 

I think the mare would be fine for low level stuff. Its one thing to stand there and say "Form to Function, Form to Function" but its another to actually get on the horse and see what its most suited for. If you saw my Arab mare, you would be horrified at her shoulder angle but she kicks butt at third level, she sprouts wings at medium canter.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Not just that, regarding SBs but how people usually backyard breed them so their backs are so long and drooped that they no longer look like a horse.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, today I saw the little bay mare, who I found out is named Jet. 

She's a gorgeous little thing in person, very inquisitive, eager to please. She seemed like she has a very good work ethic. 

However, she had bad flat feet, was obviously a poor doer, had a terrible canter (Which frankly I had expected) and she had been out of work for 2 months. She needs a lot of work. For those reasons she's out, even though she is extremely pretty.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't want to be a downer, but I have to say.. IMO for that money you really can't expect a nice trained horse who is beautiful and healthy to boot. Of course, you might find a horse with all these qualities..but she/he could be very hard to find. For that price, I think almost every horse will have some negative sides to it (Negative as in, is beautiful but lacks training..or training is good, but confo isn't as nice etc.). For example, the mare you saw was beautiful and wanted to please, but had bad feet and a terrible canter - did you mean she didn't know how to properly carry herself? That can be fixed with training. Depending on how bad the feet were though, that could be a real deal breaker no matter her price..

Did you go see the grey mare who you posted at the beginning? Or the beautiful dark bay standy gelding? How much training did they have? Do you want a trained horse or one that is still green?

Anyway, I really hope you find a horse you like. Having my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Kyro, your not being a downer at all and i understand where you are coming from. 
 The mare, if she had been priced at $300 instead of $650, I would have taken her. I just thought they were asking to much for a horse that's out of work, when I can get a better looking one, in work for $500 (the pretty bay gelding) 

I'm not expecting miracles- I know I am buying a green horse, and that's what I expect when I go to see one. It's unlikely to be a Nice Ride. I could have worked with the mares canter, it's a typical standy trait. But she wasn't green, she was pretty much unbroken. She handled putting the bridle and saddle on, and I even put my foot in the stirrup and rested my weight on her back, but she obviously wasn't anywhere near prepared to be ridden. Her feet were also a deal breaker for me- massive cracks, which was due to her previously poor condition, I could have dealt with. However, she was extremely flat footed to boot and because I do a lot of road riding, she'd probably have to be shoed. 

Hopefully I am going to look at the bay gelding in the coming weeks. My dad is also looking at ponies in his area. The grey we decided was out of my price range and too big. I know what I want and I'm trying to stick to it haha


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for evaluating the 'bad feet' part, now I can completely understand why you turned her down. 
But I'm sure you'll find the right one! It might just take some time


----------

